# Dark hair + brown eyes + white skin =



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

Jerk/Bully pheno in America. I have a lot of people telling me that I can play the bully in movies. When I went on Omegle for fun, I had a bunch of girls tell me that I look like their high school bully. Is this good or bad tbh? Are they actually intimidated?


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 7, 2020)

jfl imagine having brown eyes cant relate




jk bro, what matters is DOM look, not so much colouring, I know blondes with blue eyes that have a vicious bully look.


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> jfl imagine having brown eyes cant relate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can be a gift and a curse my friend


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Dec 7, 2020)

Being white and not having colored eyes is a falio tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Being white and not having colored eyes is a falio tbh


Whites can’t have brown eyes


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Whites can’t have brown eyes


I know many whites with brown eyes. Blue eyes are just more common


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> I know many whites with brown eyes. Blue eyes are just more common


They’re not white


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Being white and not having colored eyes is a falio tbh





LondonVillie said:


> Whites can’t have brown eyes


Yeah all Italians are failos JFL


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> They’re not white


Yeah, I always thought Chico was black.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> They’re not white


Why do you claim to be white then?


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Why do you claim to be white then?


He has the pheno but it didn’t work for him tbh, he looks like a typical Jew


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Why do you claim to be white then?


It was a joke and I’m mocking @higgabigga who claims all Italians, French, Serbians etc are black.
In Britain brown eyes are very rare but they do exist. Most whites here have blue or green eyes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> He has the pheno but it didn’t work for him tbh, he looks like a typical Jew


I’m not even Jewish. I’m 1/4 Jewish, 1/4 Russian gentile, 1/4 Italian and 1/4 Mongolian


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Depends on what shade of brown. Purely black eyes, sure, I could see that. Light brown eyes are super common on non-Nordic whites though.


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


>



Looks white to me


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Looks white to me


hair is life


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


> hair is life


Hair is cope


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


>



Yup that’s it.


----------



## Sviken (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> He has the pheno but it didn’t work for him tbh, he looks like a typical Jew


He looks like a mix of a gook and a jew. Definitely not white.


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Hair is cope


how? it's literally sex appeal


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> They’re not white





AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Being white and not having colored eyes is a falio tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


> how? it's literally sex appeal


Chad can be bald and slay


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> View attachment 855342


Both look white


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Yup that’s it.


explains why i'm unapproachable


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Whites can’t have brown eyes


most whites have brown eyes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

Sviken said:


> He looks like a mix of a gook and a jew. Definitely white.


I’m Aryan indeed


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Both look white


But that girl has light brown hair and eyes. Guess she must be med or Slavic, or something that's "offbrand white" tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> most whites have brown eyes


Most have coloured 
I’d say 20 percent gave brown, 50 percent blue, 20 percent green, 10 percent other


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> They’re not white


It's not the eye color. But most brown eyed "whites" are from southern europe and the balkans so... They're not actually white


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


> explains why i'm unapproachable


Who said that? + you clearly have asian blood in you, so idk bout that tbh. You look good bro


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> It's not the eye color. But most brown eyed "whites" are from southern europe and the balkans so... They're not actually white


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Who said that? + you clearly have asian blood in you, so idk bout that tbh. You look good bro


jerk/bully pheno scares off high class college girls


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> It's not the eye color. But most brown eyed "whites" are from southern europe and the balkans so... They're not actually white


You're Irish-American right? Are your parents from Ireland, or is your ethnicity due to past relatives (but not too past)?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


Is Meeks white?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Is Meeks white?


No


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Most have coloured
> I’d say 20 percent gave brown, 50 percent blue, 20 percent green, 10 percent other


depends where
in america id say 40%+ whites have brown eyes but i dunno i havent been there


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> It's not the eye color. But most brown eyed "whites" are from southern europe and the balkans so... They're not actually white


Who gives a shit we still look attractive af. Don’t act like med is a bad pheno


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


> jerk/bully pheno scares off high class college girls


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Who gives a shit we still look attractive af. Don’t act like med is a bad pheno


Greeks are mainly white but the original Greeks were Nordic. Most Greeks now are Turkish and Jewish


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> But that girl has light brown hair and eyes. Guess she must be med or Slavic, or something that's "offbrand white" tbh.


im guessing shes german or english


----------



## goat2x (Dec 7, 2020)

real bullies are orange haired guys


@*6’1cel*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> depends where
> in america id say 40%+ whites have brown eyes but i dunno i havent been there


Most American whites are wasp and so have light eyes


----------



## Sviken (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Who gives a shit we still look attractive af. Don’t act like med is a bad pheno


Stop feeding Londonvillie, no pun intended.


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

goat2x said:


> real bullies are orange haired guys
> 
> 
> @*6’1cel*


im lightbrown


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> But that girl has light brown hair and eyes. Guess she must be med or Slavic, or something that's "offbrand white" tbh.


She looks Bulgarian


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 7, 2020)

Friends always also say I look like the bully in American high-school moves jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> im dark blonde


Are your parents blonde?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

Sviken said:


> Stop feeding Londonvillie, no pun intended.


Ok but I mog you brutally


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Are your parents blonde?


my dad has black hair my mom has dark brown hair
i might just not be fully developed and ill end up with dark hair
i hope so


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Friends always also say I look like the bully in American high-school moves jfl


Do u have my pheno too?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

Another LondonVillie thread


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> She looks Bulgarian


way too light to be bulgarian
she looks like an albanian girl i know tho


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> She looks Bulgarian


she could be any european tho
also scandinavian


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Most have coloured
> I’d say 20 percent gave brown, 50 percent blue, 20 percent green, 10 percent other


Eye color rarity on whites/whitepassing people goes like this from what i've seen:

Dark Blue > Light Brown > Dark Brown > Dark Hazel > Dark Green > Light Hazel > Light Blue > Light Green > Grey/Very Light Blue.

If you have an eye color above A50, chances are you are probably white. Or at least don't have very dark features.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> way too light to be bulgarian
> she looks like an albanian girl i know tho


Fair, Albanians imo look Italian


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Do u have my pheno too?


Maybe
But also apparently I always look angry so theres that too


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Another LondonVillie thread


Problem?


----------



## goat2x (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> my dad has black hair my mom has dark brown hair
> i might just not be fully developed and ill end up with dark hair
> i hope so


dad = donald trump
mom = oprah


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Fair, Albanians imo look Italian


they are lighter than south italians in my experience


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Eye color rarity on whites/whitepassing people goes like this from what i've seen:
> 
> Dark Blue > Light Brown > Dark Brown > Dark Hazel > Dark Green > Light Hazel > Light Blue > Light Green > Grey/Very Light Blue.
> 
> If you have an eye color above A50, chances are you are probably white. Or at least don't have very dark features.


brown eyes aren’t that common but they exist. Eye colour itself doesn’t determine if someone is white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> they are lighter than south italians in my experience


Nah Albanians look more eastern


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> brown eyes aren’t that common but they exist. Eye colour itself doesn’t determine if someone is white


Do you think that if you had light green eyes, you could/would be whiter? I know if I had brown or black eyes with darker skin, I wouldn't be white anymore. Just whitepassing, which is different.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> way too light to be bulgarian
> she looks like an albanian girl i know tho


Would you bang?


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Eye color rarity on whites/whitepassing people goes like this from what i've seen:
> 
> Dark Blue > Light Brown > Dark Brown > Dark Hazel > Dark Green > Light Hazel > Light Blue > Light Green > Grey/Very Light Blue.
> 
> If you have an eye color above A50, chances are you are probably white. Or at least don't have very dark features.


in scandinavia its

dark blue > medium blue > light blue > light brown > hazel > dark brown > green


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

Pheno and eye color is cope anyway people probably think ur a bully cuz ur ugly sry


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> in scandinavia its
> 
> dark blue > medium blue > light blue > light brown > hazel > dark brown > green


How often do you see someone with this coloring?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Do you think that if you had light green eyes, you could/would be whiter? I know if I had brown or black eyes with darker skin, I wouldn't be white anymore. Just whitepassing, which is different.


Maybe but it’s also about pheno and skin colour. A pure black person with blue eyes would not be seen as white


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Pheno and eye color is cope anyway people probably think ur a bully cuz ur ugly sry


He's a DOM slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> in scandinavia its
> 
> dark blue > medium blue > light blue > light brown > hazel > dark brown > green


Are brown eyes a halo there?


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Greeks are mainly white but the original Greeks were Nordic. Most Greeks now are Turkish and Jewish


theres no jews in greece?
minimal turks aswell
turks are white tho


----------



## goat2x (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> in scandinavia its
> 
> dark blue > medium blue > light blue > light brown > hazel > dark brown > green


if u have light blonde hair w light eyes its not a halo


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Do you think that if you had light green eyes, you could/would be whiter? I know if I had brown or black eyes with darker skin, I wouldn't be white anymore. Just whitepassing, which is different.


Whenever I say I’m italian (I’m med but not italian btw), people have never questioned me. Although I’m whitepassing, I never say I’m white cuz I have dark hair and eyes


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Are brown eyes a halo there?


not really
eye color matters much less here than in usa i think
ive gotten complimented on my eye color before tho


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> theres no jews in greece?
> minimal turks aswell
> turks are white tho


Greece and turkey are melting points, the average Turk is probably Greek, some Armenian and Slavic with some very minor central Asian. Greeks are mainly Ancient Greek, with some Arab, Slavic and possible Italian influence.


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Greece and turkey are melting points, the average Turk is probably Greek, some Armenian and Slavic with some very minor central Asian. Greeks are mainly Ancient Greek, with some Arab, Slavic and possible Italian influence.


i dont think most greeks have arab blood but some might have turkish blood true
i think more turks have greek blood than greeks have turk blood


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Whenever I say I’m italian (I’m med but not italian btw), people have never questioned me. Although I’m whitepassing, I never say I’m white cuz I have dark hair and eyes


What skin tone do you have?


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 7, 2020)

If your face is good enough girls won’t give two fucks about your eye color


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> not really
> eye color matters much less here than in usa i think
> ive gotten complimented on my eye color before tho


BS. I’ve been to Scandinavian countries and girls have always complemented my eyes. Tbh I never expected it but they really seemed to like it


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> If your face is good enough girls won’t give two fucks about your eye color


True, but Chad with light green eyes is better than counterpart doppelganger Chad with dark brown eyes.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 7, 2020)

By observing the forum 
We can conclude that ethnics have the best coping mechanism


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> What skin tone do you have?


Depends on lighting but in artificial light I have olive with red undertones but in sunlight I have white olive with red undertones


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> BS. I’ve been to Scandinavian countries and girls have always complemented my eyes. Tbh I never expected it but they really seemed to like it


are you handsome?
i’m guessing they just looked for something to compliment on and chose eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Depends on lighting but in artificial light I have olive with red undertones but in sunlight I have white olive with red undertones


So not really pale...

I guess you're "offbrand white" then. Like I said before. 

Are you from the US?


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> are you handsome?
> i’m guessing they just looked for something to compliment on and chose eyes


People here rated me from Normie to HT Normie. No, they specifically said that they liked brown eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> People here rated me from Normie to HT Normie. No, they specifically said that they liked brown eyes


But are your eyes black or light/honey brown?


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> So not really pale...
> 
> I guess you're "offbrand white" then. Like I said before.
> 
> Are you from the US?


I’m not from burgerland nor I’m offbrand white jfl. I’d rather call myself ethnic than offbrand white


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> But are your eyes black or light/honey brown?


Mid brown but not black. In the sun they are light brown, some girl asked if I was wearing contacts once


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> I’m not from burgerland nor I’m offbrand white jfl. I’d rather call myself ethnic than offbrand white


Hapas are knock-off whites ngl.


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Hapas are knock-off whites ngl.


I’m not a Hapa.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> I’m not a Hapa.


I am trying to be funny.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Dec 7, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Both look white


Isn't that mutt down there tyrone's bastard?


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> I am trying to be funny.


Not working


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Not working


Over


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 7, 2020)

I'd have pitt coloring if only had blue eyes


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> I'd have pitt coloring if only had blue eyes


Dirty blonde hair with brown eyes is not good indeed. I’m ok with having brown eyes only cuz I have dark hair tbh but blonde hair + brown eyes = peasant coloring ngl


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Dirty blonde hair with brown eyes is not good indeed. I’m ok with having brown eyes only cuz I have dark hair tbh but blonde hair + brown eyes = peasant coloring ngl


My hair is dark brown medium brown I'm getting laser eye surgery soon as I have the funds it'll prob be the first looksmaxxing thing I get done


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> My hair is dark brown medium brown I'm getting laser eye surgery soon as I have the funds it'll prob be the first looksmaxxing thing I get done


Don’t do it bro. Read this thread I made about it.

https://looksmax.org/threads/it-is-all-a-scam.200144/


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> My hair is dark brown medium brown I'm getting laser eye surgery soon as I have the funds it'll prob be the first looksmaxxing thing I get done


What color are your eyes? If you have dark brown eyes, you will just get a wierd muddy shade of green that will still be dark. It's not worth it.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Don’t do it bro. Read this thread I made about it.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/it-is-all-a-scam.200144/


Might have to contact max until there's a high quality eyebcolour surgery


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> How often do you see someone with this coloring?
> View attachment 855400


is that a morph, looks 8psl


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


> is that a morph, looks 8psl


Idk. I think it's just lighting effect making his skin shiny.


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


> is that a morph, looks 8psl


It’s just cuz he’s very gl imo. Still all his coloring screams white, it’s not like he has het black hair: now that would be 8 psl


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Idk. I think it's just lighting effect making his skin shiny.


I’ve never seen someone with eyes this blue tho?!


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> It’s just cuz he’s very gl imo. Still all his coloring screams white, it’s not like he has het black hair: now that would be 8 psl


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> I’ve never seen someone with eyes this blue tho?!


Mine are almost like these IRL. There are very few people worldwide with light husky blue eyes like these, and 99% of them are white with blonde hair.

I have black hair and black limbal rings. I've been told my whole life that my eyes stand out a lot, and I live in Mexico where most people are dark featured so everyone comments on it. Some girls like it, other find it a bit creepy. One girl at my school before quarantine said I had "demon eyes", but idc. I still think it gives me amazing contrast, and it's one of my few good features. If I had light hair and thin eyebrows like (most) Nordic people do, it would probably not look as good.

I don't wanna do an eye area reveal to the public, but I might PM you a video focused on my eyes as well as some other users when I do my update in March. I'm gymcelling right now because I am a bit unfit, and I don't wanna lose my abs.


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Mine are almost like these IRL. There are very few people worldwide with light husky blue eyes like these, and 99% of them are white with blonde hair.
> 
> I have black hair and black limbal rings. I've been told my whole life that my eyes stand out a lot, and I live in Mexico where most people are dark featured so everyone comments on it. Some girls like it, other find it a bit creepy. One girl at my school before quarantine said I had "demon eyes", but idc. I still think it gives me amazing contrast, and it's one of my few good features. If I had light hair and thin eyebrows like (most) Nordic people do, it would probably not look as good.
> 
> I don't wanna do an eye area reveal to the public, but I might PM you a video focused on my eyes as well as some other users when I do my update in March. I'm gymcelling right now because I am a bit unfit, and I don't wanna lose my abs.


Black hair + Blue eyes = coloring lottery won. Sure PM me bro. imo ideal eye color depends on where you live, in some Scandinavian countries: I’ve had a lot of girls telling me that they really like my brown eyes. If Stroma does go public it will be a very hard decision for me to go from brown to blue/green tbh


----------



## TITUS (Dec 7, 2020)

Need pictures i have bad imagination.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Black hair + Blue eyes = coloring lottery won. Sure PM me bro. imo ideal eye color depends on where you live, in some Scandinavian countries: I’ve had a lot of girls telling me that they really like my brown eyes. If Stroma does go public it will be a very hard decision for me to from brown to blue/green tbh


If your eyes are medium brown, then they will become a lemonish, maybe light green, which is great if you are actually med like you said. Great coloring in Nordic countries from what I've seen.

I don't really think it's coloring lottery won... some girls don't like it, and idk why. My skin is very pale, but that's mostly not just because of my pheno, but really because I never got outside. I workout at home. When girls talk about boys with dark hair, light eyes, they mean moer someone with lightish brown hair and violet-blue eyes. Think of Zac Efron. My coloring is more like Ian Somerhalder's, and I also have pretty big eyes with very noticable eye pointy eye corners. Not in a hunter eye way like Jeff Sied, but in a more girly cartoon character way. People think they are pretty but that's because of my eyelashes. Also, your coloring would be more exotic than mine if you got the surgery, since light green eyes are far rarer than dark green eyes.

Yes, but I'll do it on March 1st. My main focus right now is body and acne care, and I have some of it around my orbitals. I will still show the rest of my face and MSE results to everyone though.

If I can looksmax fully fast enough, maybe I can PM on January 31st earlier on like I told other users? Cause I might do a mini update before my big update.


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Need pictures i have bad imagination.


Something like this:


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> If your eyes are medium brown, then they will become a lemonish, maybe light green, which is great if you are actually med like you said. Great coloring in Nordic countries from what I've seen.
> 
> I don't really think it's coloring lottery won... some girls don't like it, and idk why. My skin is very pale, but that's mostly not just because of my pheno, but really because I never got outside. I workout at home. When girls talk about boys with dark hair, light eyes, they mean moer someone with lightish brown hair and violet-blue eyes. Think of Zac Efron. My coloring is more like Ian Somerhalder's, and I also have pretty big eyes with very noticable eye pointy eye corners. Not in a hunter eye way like Jeff Sied, but in a more girly cartoon character way. People think they are pretty but that's because of my eyelashes. Also, your coloring would be more exotic than mine if you got the surgery, since light green eyes are far rarer than dark green eyes.
> 
> ...


Idk bro, I’m probably visiting Mexico next year because almost all other countries are closed due to Covid. There’s this clinic in Mexico that does it and it looks like they have very good results ngl. But most of them end up with blue / grey eyes tho. 









Yeux Clairs - Ligthen the Color of Your Eyes with Laser


Ligthen the Color of Your Eyes with Laser




www.yeuxclairs.com


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Idk bro, I’m probably visiting Mexico next year because almost all other countries are closed due to Covid. There’s this clinic in Mexico that does it and it looks like they have very good results ngl. But most of them end up with blue / grey eyes tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. Like I said before, I guess you could technically get dark/grey blue, but it depends on not just your melanin pigmentation, but also your stroma layer and how thick it is. My eyes are almost completely despigmentated and I have a very thick stroma, so they always look like and a bit out of place, but it's good for contrast. I think that if you get a full treatment where they get all the pigmentation possible from your eyes, you could look great in the end, but be carefool. STROMA is a big no-no for dark eyed people though.


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 7, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Good luck. Like I said before, I guess you could technically get dark/grey blue, but it depends on not just your melanin pigmentation, but also your stroma layer and how thick it is. My eyes are almost completely despigmentated and I have a very thick stroma, so they always look like and a bit out of place, but it's good for contrast. I think that if you get a full treatment where they get all the pigmentation possible from your eyes, you could look great in the end, but be carefool. STROMA is a big no-no for dark eyed people though.


Wdym by dark eyed people? Grade 5 brown eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Wdym by dark eyed people? Grade 5 brown eyes?







All the ones in the lowest row, maybe except for T07, that's more honey/amberish.


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 7, 2020)

celmane said:


>



Chad


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 11, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Greeks are mainly white but the original Greeks were Nordic. Most Greeks now are Turkish and Jewish


original Greeks were mutts (mixed with white hunter gatherers and middle eastern farmers) don't make shit up please.


----------

